# TRavel from Singapore to Malaysia



## mizzlina (Oct 2, 2012)

In Malaysia, you can for sure visit many beautiful places and states such Melaka , Penang,Kuala Lumpur, Johor Bharu and many more. The states mentioned above has their own hidden histories and beautiful heritage. Hence one of the convenient ways to travel within Malaysia, or to Singapore and Thailand is by an express bus . You can probably do an online bus tickets booking and pick your coach to travel to any of your choice destination, instead of going to the counter and hearing a reply of "No Ticket". And if your thinking of going to Thailand after a month or 2 in Malaysia, you can book your bus ticket online from penang to thailand. I hope this input helps you in picking your destination to travel. Why waste time queuing up at the counters where you can just do an online bus tickets booking . Thus, just by a click on the internet, you will be able to select your preferred destination. 

By traveling in the express bus come luxurious coach, you can just name the destinations you would like to visit and we will provide you with the best service! 

We have buses not only traveling within Malaysia, but from Singapore as well as in bus Singapore to Butterworth , Singapore to Alor Setar ,bus Singapore to Johor Bharu, Kamunting , KLIA, LCCT , etc.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

gee .. why would somebody take a bus from Singapore to LCCT or KLIA ??


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

is it business ad or what?


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

blatant advertising.....


----------

